# My project completed



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice!! That is really clever


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh my - that's much prettier and tidier than my jump set!!!!!

Did you cut the joints for the cross bar, or did they do those at the hardware store? 

I'm probably going to adjust my jump the same way, because taking it apart and putting it together again takes longer than I like. >.< And because Jacks knows what they are, I get to have a going-to-train-and-get-food hyped up dog barking and spitting at me the entire time I connect everything.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I cut the joints and they work perfect! Before I took the flat picture, I should have turned the joint sideways so it folded flatter.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

That is so cool! I need to start being crafty!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I like!! I wish I had folding jumps!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are real easy to make! If you can make a lanyard, you can make a folding jump. Let me know if you want, I'll send you some instructions (first I have to write them out). PM me if you would like the plans.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is spectacular!!! I love it!!! I have never seen home made folding jumps before, what an awesome idea!!!

WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

These are great! I would love to make some of these.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I need to show this to Art. Ours come apart pretty easy but folding is a great idea. Very nice!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I would love directions on how to make them...although this month I always have a hard time with spending so it will have to be a project for next year.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job!! It is fun to do creative dog stuff!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice! I would love the instructions if you are giving them out.
My obedience instructor keeps saying "You'll need a set of jumps at some point."


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Leslie Nielson would say, "ha, you changed your tire!"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> I would love directions on how to make them...although this month I always have a hard time with spending so it will have to be a project for next year.


Going by what I see, it shouldn't be that much money... 

The jump I made + vinyl siding cut for panels cost me less than $20. A lot less.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Megora said:


> Going by what I see, it shouldn't be that much money...
> 
> The jump I made + vinyl siding cut for panels cost me less than $20. A lot less.


I'll use the vinyl siding for the high jump attaching it with velcro. The jump pictured cost right at $25. ($25.75 to be exact) I used 2 10' 1" PVC and 5 T connectors and 6 end caps. 

Keep in mind, I live in a very small town, and the hardware store may be a lot more expensive than the big box stores in larger cities.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I forgot that not everybody has a Home Depot near their work... 

Home Depot is a very happy place for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool! You need to make a whole pile of them and set up an agility course


----------

